#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Groove da Mikrotik

## 22matheus

Ela pode trabalhar simultâneamente com a 2.4 e a 5.8 ?

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Fcnetwork

Nao meu caro, ou vc escolhe 2.4 ou 5.8.
abraços

----------

